# Barrie Ontario Area??



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

I was heading down to Orillia today and heard about a snow squal warning for Barrie Orillia and area. Most vehicles and trucks comming north on the 400 were covered with snow. I heard someone say 15cm??? As I was loading up and heading out the snow was starting in Orillia but I was gone before the real stuff came.

Any truth to the 15CM?? Pics??


----------

